# Very impressive!



## gman2431 (Feb 14, 2020)

A retired gentleman at our conservation club is an amazing wood worker and brought in some stuff to show off last night...

He's retired tool and die aerospace and made these from exact copies of the guns he owns. He disassembled every gun and meticulously measured every part and then recreated it in wood. 

Saying pics do not do these justice is a serious understatement... you have to hold one to believe it. 

Beretta


Ruger


 
Colt


 
Browning BT99 that is very popular amongst shooters at our club.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 22


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

That guy could make a small fortune with those. Very impressive woodworking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 14, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> That guy could make a small fortune with those. Very impressive woodworking.



One part I left out... when I asked the amount of hours put into them the answer was "around 250 or so per gun"... he would either make pennies or make a mint off some executive with the coin to pay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow....those are incredible and I've got to believe even better in person! 

Does he sell them, or have a site, contact info, etc.?


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 14, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Wow....those are incredible and I've got to believe even better in person!
> 
> Does he sell them, or have a site, contact info, etc.?



None of the above. 

Sounds like it was a more of a "see if I can" type of thing. He mentioned he probably wont ever make anymore.


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 14, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> None of the above.
> 
> Sounds like it was a more of a "see if I can" type of thing. He mentioned he probably wont ever make anymore.



I get it, but that's a shame in some ways. With that type of talent the woodworking / shooting / hunting communities should see his works of art. Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow, those are so cool!
Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 14, 2020)

That is one of the most impressive and coolest things I've seen!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 14, 2020)

Awesome! Finally an American answer to our Canadian model builder!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## The100road (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow. Amazing


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 14, 2020)

Simply amazing.


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 14, 2020)

Everything has been said already,thanks for showing them.


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow that takes some patience and skill.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2020)

Seems like they should be in a museum! They look that good from the pictures! Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Feb 15, 2020)

I don’t have any more superlatives...so ditto to what everyone else said


----------



## Mark. (Feb 15, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> A retired gentleman at our conservation club is an amazing wood worker and brought in some stuff to show off last night...
> 
> He's retired tool and die aerospace and made these from exact copies of the guns he owns. He disassembled every gun and meticulously measured every part and then recreated it in wood.
> 
> ...


 May I ask, does He do all this amazing work freehand? Or CNC, or use a lathe? No matter how He pulls this off, I would say, A Masterpiece, Masterpiece's. Talent & Devotion & Imagination. GREAT WORK


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2020)

Supremely cool, thanks for sharing Cody.


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 15, 2020)

Mark. said:


> May I ask, does He do all this amazing work freehand? Or CNC, or use a lathe? No matter how He pulls this off, I would say, A Masterpiece, Masterpiece's. Talent & Devotion & Imagination. GREAT WORK



He has a whole shop of equipment and a little of all techniques are used from what I gather.


----------

